# Burning incense in a room with a snail in it?



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this safe? I make sure I don't spray any type of aerosol as not to harm him, but would it be safe to burn my incense that's made fro 'natural selected powdered roots and woods that are fragranted with traditional formulated perfumes'?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

should be fine


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Sure the odd fires occur at or near the snails' natural habitats in the wild, and they'd have to be able to deal with a certain amount of exposure to smoke/fumes.
So long as there aren't any unnatural chemicals in your incense sticks, and you don't burn silly amounts at once, I can't see a problem.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i burn smellies around my snakes/lizards/amphibs/inverts all the time - no problems as of yet : victory:

(although i was VERY worried today after cleaning the bathroom the whole flat stank of chlorine gas :shock: - thankfully everyone seems ok...)


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I would be very careful if I was you as if burned for too long, it could cause the snail to take up yoga and the humming would drive you nuts!


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

i've burnt incense in a room with snails before and it hasnt harmed them so they should be fine


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I would be very careful if I was you as if burned for too long, it could cause the snail to take up yoga and the humming would drive you nuts!


:lolsign: Thanks guys, now I can have a nice strawberry scented room!


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

meh incence...
if hes anything like me he'll pour salt on himself


----------

